# Senior Portraits - Concept Test #1



## tirediron

As some of you may know, "senior portraits" are not a big thing in Canada, in fact they're virtually non-existent up here, but after seeing the quality of work that Life Touch and the other main players in the school portrait market are producing, I've decided to go after a slice of that pie next year.

I'm going to market this as a boutique service, and my concept (right now at least) is going to be offer a traditonal portrait and two "lifestyle" images.  To that end, I need to work on life-style images for teenagers.

I tried some initial experiments today with a friend's son in his basketball uniform.  Bearing in mind that these are strictly tests, I'd appreciate input both from a photography/portrait perspective, and from a parent's.

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.


----------



## Designer

Here we have a not-so attractive uniform, and a fairly standard b-ball pose, but the lifestyle shots that I have seen are usually more about the person, and actually less about the b-ball.  IOW: the student posing in a completely different place than where basketball is usually played, such as in front of city hall, the school, or on railroad tracks, and the player (dressed in street clothes) is doing something like spinning the ball on one finger.  

You probably will not have easy access to the basketball court, but that is where I would want the portrait if basketball is to be highlighted.  But not some playground b-ball goal with an iron fence surrounding it.

In the second, the ball has obscured the young gentleman's boyishly manly chest, and part of the uniform graphics.  If the player has a number on the front, he would want that number clearly visible.  

The parents are going to want to see him smile, and his teammates would want to see a bared-teeth fighting grimace.  So one shot of each style pose, and they'll buy both for sure.


----------



## tirediron

Good points!

We were supposed to some more shooting, but that had to be postponed.  The uniform isn't ideal, but it is what 'tis; and as there was no number, I felt that the shadow, while not ideal was liveable withable.  I was trying to get "kill" and "game face" but that's the best it got, in fact, most of them were of him trying not to laugh.  As far as the smiling, my idea is to leave that for the regular portrait.

To clarify, by "lifestyle" I meant shots other than the traditional portrait.  I'm thinking one sports/team/school activity and one just doing whatever.


----------



## Rick50

Not knowing anything about "lifestyle" I'll just say the lighting in both looks really good.


----------



## smoke665

As usual your technical abilities are spot on, however speaking as a parent, I would prefer a setting more appropriate to the sport.


----------



## tirediron

Rick50 said:


> Not knowing anything about "lifestyle" I'll just say the lighting in both looks really good.


Thanks Rick!


smoke665 said:


> As usual your technical abilities are spot on, however speaking as a parent, I would prefer a setting more appropriate to the sport.


Thanks - appreciate the insight.  By that do you mean this sort of 'hero' shot on a court, or?  The way I see this is that it would be presented along with the standard portrait and an action/playing shot.


----------



## smoke665

tirediron said:


> By that do you mean this sort of 'hero' shot on a court,



Not unless you plan on shooting during a game. Way back when, I shot a lot of basketball games for the paper, the faces of the players were priceless when the only thing on their mind was making the shot. My feeling is that any attempt to "stage" that would look it.  I would think any number of settings would be appropriate from the floor, to the stands, to the locker room. Even if blurry, the background would create the sense of unity with the sport.


----------



## tirediron

Hmmm... the locker room idea is an interesting one.


----------



## smoke665

If the school has a display case/wall for trophies, is another good place, especially for a star player. Reflections off the glass, etc.. Don't discount the action shots on the court during a game. Having lived down south for 30 years I can tell you parents are fanatical about football (not the round ball kind) from the pee wee through college. Catch their son in a good play on the field and price is no object.  I suspect that basketball families are also the same. Don't forget the parents of Cheerleaders, they are just as proud. Cheerleader competitions are a big thing here.


----------



## SquarePeg

I say get out of the studio for all of them. Most of the great senior shots I've seen have been taken outdoors.


----------



## MSnowy

I like the idea of a locker room setting. Not crazy about a dark background. I think the dark background works nice with your veteran portraits but not here. Also if your going to use this ball I would wipe it down with water before shooting.


----------



## Designer

SquarePeg said:


> I say get out of the studio for all of them. Most of the great senior shots I've seen have been taken outdoors.


I agree to a point, Peg, but I hope photographers will strive to broaden their horizons and avoid the cliche deserted warehouses, railroad tracks, and graffiti-scarred inner city back alleys.  

And I don't mean to imply that is what you were thinking of.


----------



## tirediron

smoke665 said:


> If the school has a display case/wall for trophies, is another good place, especially for a star player. Reflections off the glass, etc.. Don't discount the action shots on the court during a game. Having lived down south for 30 years I can tell you parents are fanatical about football (not the round ball kind) from the pee wee through college. Catch their son in a good play on the field and price is no object.  I suspect that basketball families are also the same. Don't forget the parents of Cheerleaders, they are just as proud. Cheerleader competitions are a big thing here.


School in general isn't nearly as big here as it is in the US, especially south/east US.  The fanatical sports (hockey, football) are generally NOT school sports here.



SquarePeg said:


> I say get out of the studio for all of them. Most of the great senior shots I've seen have been taken outdoors.


There will definitely be an outdoor component, but this is kind of 'new ground' up here, so I don't want a complete departure from what parents are used to, more of a transition.



MSnowy said:


> I like the idea of a locker room setting. Not crazy about a dark background. I think the dark background works nice with your veteran portraits but not here. Also if your going to use this ball I would wipe it down with water before shooting.


I am a bit of a sucker for dark backgrounds, but it's definitely not always appropriate.  That ball was just what he happened to have; it's in pretty rough shape.  "Real" shots would have a new, clean ball.


Designer said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say get out of the studio for all of them. Most of the great senior shots I've seen have been taken outdoors.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree to a point, Peg, but I hope photographers will strive to broaden their horizons and avoid the cliche deserted warehouses, railroad tracks, and graffiti-scarred inner city back alleys.
> 
> And I don't mean to imply that is what you were thinking of.
Click to expand...

I don't see that being too popular up here in any event.   I'm thinking of using the school or local landmarks, but it's going to be client dependent.


----------



## Designer

tirediron said:


> School in general isn't nearly as big here as it is in the US, especially south/east US.


As I understand it, school in Merrie Olde England is not like in the U.S. either.  Our eldest grandson finished his 6th Form, and we were told to "don't bother" about it.  Now he is graduating from Uni. over there and wifey is going.  She can't get it into her head that it's not the same as here.  I'm not going, choosing instead to avoid the expense, the disruption to my life, and the excruciating air travel hassles.  

If only there were iron rails from here to there.


----------



## tirediron

Designer said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> School in general isn't nearly as big here as it is in the US, especially south/east US.
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, school in Merrie Olde England is not like in the U.S. either.  Our eldest grandson finished his 6th Form, and we were told to "don't bother" about it.  Now he is graduating from Uni. over there and wifey is going.  She can't get it into her head that it's not the same as here.  I'm not going, choosing instead to avoid the expense, the disruption to my life, and the excruciating air travel hassles.
> 
> If only there were iron rails from here to there.
Click to expand...

Yep... we're not quite as blasé as the UK, but we're closer to their way of thinking then that of the US for the most part.  Honestly, I suspect this isn't going to go anywhere, but I'm so tired of see the absolutely HORRIBLE quality of work that's being passed off as school portraits these days that I'm almost doing this more as a public service.


----------



## Designer

So, no railroad tracks then?


----------



## tirediron

Designer said:


> So, no railroad tracks then?


Actually I could since the only rail line on Vancouver Island (E&N RR) is no longer in service...  But good taste would prevent that.


----------



## Designer

Just wait!  You know some of your seniors are going to want an abandoned railroad as their lifestyle portrait environment.

And then you're like; "rilly?" 

And then they're like; rilly!


----------



## tirediron

Designer said:


> Just wait!  You know some of your seniors are going to want an abandoned railroad as their lifestyle portrait environment.
> 
> And then you're like; "rilly?"
> 
> And then they're like; rilly!


I have cards from a couple of other area photographers in my bag.  No problem!


----------



## MikeFlorendo

Designer said:


> Just wait!  You know some of your seniors are going to want an abandoned railroad as their lifestyle portrait environment.
> 
> And then you're like; "rilly?"
> 
> And then they're like; rilly!



It comes down to what the client wants.  I have done senior portraits in all the locations you have mentioned and it's what the parents requested.  It's a paying job and you do what is necessary to get paid.  You can make other suggestions but in the end what do you do when the parents want a certain location?


----------



## tirediron

MikeFlorendo said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait!  You know some of your seniors are going to want an abandoned railroad as their lifestyle portrait environment.
> 
> And then you're like; "rilly?"
> 
> And then they're like; rilly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes down to what the client wants.  I have done senior portraits in all the locations you have mentioned and it's what the parents requested.  It's a paying job and you do what is necessary to get paid.  You can make other suggestions but in the end what do you do when the parents want a certain location?
Click to expand...

Valid point.  The person paying the bills calls the shots.  To a point.  Railroad tracks aren't an issue here, but if there were working lines, I would simply refuse to shoot there.


----------



## twocolor

Some of the shadows on that second one really distract for me.  I think bumping your contrast and adding a bit of edgy sharpening might make it more "teenagery".  Teenage boys DO NOT smile in senior portraits.  I try and try and try to pull out a smile, but sometimes it's just impossible and when you do get it, it doesn't look genuine.  So I'm completely fine with the no smile for him.

Your lighting is nice, but it doesn't scream senior boy to me. I wonder about adding gels to your lights to warm them up a bit.  Give off a more dramatic effect.    

side note, I do like getting him out of the studio.  I feel like he'd loosen up quite a bit in a less formal environment, like walking the alleys etc.

Good luck being the trend setter for senior portraits in Canada!


----------



## tirediron

twocolor said:


> Some of the shadows on that second one really distract for me.  I think bumping your contrast and adding a bit of edgy sharpening might make it more "teenagery".  Teenage boys DO NOT smile in senior portraits.  I try and try and try to pull out a smile, but sometimes it's just impossible and when you do get it, it doesn't look genuine.  So I'm completely fine with the no smile for him.
> 
> Your lighting is nice, but it doesn't scream senior boy to me. I wonder about adding gels to your lights to warm them up a bit.  Give off a more dramatic effect.
> 
> side note, I do like getting him out of the studio.  I feel like he'd loosen up quite a bit in a less formal environment, like walking the alleys etc.
> 
> Good luck being the trend setter for senior portraits in Canada!


Thanks!  Excellent idea on the gels.  I've got a couple of more tests lined up, so I will definitely be trying that.  Appreciate the insight!


----------



## table1349

The best senior portraits are the ones that reflect the senior.  Shooting senior portraits is a lot like shooting a wedding or a commercial product job.  Sit down with the senior and the parents since they are the money end and find out about the senior.  What they like, what the like to do, what is important to them, how they want to be remember as, what they want to remember of this time in their life.   

Have a good list of suitable locations that will cover almost any aspect of their life.  I've seen far to many nice looking senior portraits with a tree, rock bridge, brick wall etc. that do not seem to convey anything other than the senior is standing by a tree, sitting on a bridge or leaning against a brick wall.


----------



## tirediron

gryphonslair99 said:


> The best senior portraits are the ones that reflect the senior.  Shooting senior portraits is a lot like shooting a wedding or a commercial product job.  Sit down with the senior and the parents since they are the money end and find out about the senior.  What they like, what the like to do, what is important to them, how they want to be remember as, what they want to remember of this time in their life.
> 
> Have a good list of suitable locations that will cover almost any aspect of their life.  I've seen far to many nice looking senior portraits with a tree, rock bridge, brick wall etc. that do not seem to convey anything other than the senior is standing by a tree, sitting on a bridge or leaning against a brick wall.


All good points, and I agree completely; all I'm working on right now are "example" images, and at this point more concept than finished images.


----------



## otherprof

smoke665 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> By that do you mean this sort of 'hero' shot on a court,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not unless you plan on shooting during a game. Way back when, I shot a lot of basketball games for the paper, the faces of the players were priceless when the only thing on their mind was making the shot. My feeling is that any attempt to "stage" that would look it.  I would think any number of settings would be appropriate from the floor, to the stands, to the locker room. Even if blurry, the background would create the sense of unity with the sport.
Click to expand...

Thinking of what I would like to see for my granddaughter (a soccer player) I think the black background makes it look too much like a portrait,  and too formal.  Also, I wonder if some motion blur, even if not on the court, wouldn't add to the "lifestyle" idea. In a pose like the second one, would it work better to catch him pushing the ball forward, e.g.? I'm thinking of emphasizing the contrast with the portrait.


----------



## tirediron

otherprof said:


> Thinking of what I would like to see for my granddaughter (a soccer player) I think the black background makes it look too much like a portrait,  and too formal.  Also, I wonder if some motion blur, even if not on the court, wouldn't add to the "lifestyle" idea. In a pose like the second one, would it work better to catch him pushing the ball forward, e.g.? I'm thinking of emphasizing the contrast with the portrait.


What I'm working on is a set; there will be a traditional family portrait, a school activity portrait (that's what this is) and then 1-2 images on the court, playing a guitar, doing whatever out & about.


----------



## table1349

Good luck with the curlers, and I don't mean hair curlers.  It's going to be a loooonnnngggg,  slloooooooowwwww, shoot.


----------



## otherprof

tirediron said:


> otherprof said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of what I would like to see for my granddaughter (a soccer player) I think the black background makes it look too much like a portrait,  and too formal.  Also, I wonder if some motion blur, even if not on the court, wouldn't add to the "lifestyle" idea. In a pose like the second one, would it work better to catch him pushing the ball forward, e.g.? I'm thinking of emphasizing the contrast with the portrait.
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm working on is a set; there will be a traditional family portrait, a school activity portrait (that's what this is) and then 1-2 images on the court, playing a guitar, doing whatever out & about.
Click to expand...

Sorry, I misinterpreted your intention for these. I guess I just criticized portraits for being too portrait-like!


----------



## tirediron

otherprof said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otherprof said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of what I would like to see for my granddaughter (a soccer player) I think the black background makes it look too much like a portrait,  and too formal.  Also, I wonder if some motion blur, even if not on the court, wouldn't add to the "lifestyle" idea. In a pose like the second one, would it work better to catch him pushing the ball forward, e.g.? I'm thinking of emphasizing the contrast with the portrait.
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm working on is a set; there will be a traditional family portrait, a school activity portrait (that's what this is) and then 1-2 images on the court, playing a guitar, doing whatever out & about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I misinterpreted your intention for these. I guess I just criticized portraits for being too portrait-like!
Click to expand...

Not at all; it was a perfectly valid comment, and I don't disagree at all; at this point it's a concept that I'm putting together to see if there's even a market for this.


----------



## tirediron

gryphonslair99 said:


> Good luck with the curlers, and I don't mean hair curlers.  It's going to be a loooonnnngggg,  slloooooooowwwww, shoot.


Yeahbut...  you gotta like a sport where the whole thing is built around a bar!


----------



## table1349

tirediron said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the curlers, and I don't mean hair curlers.  It's going to be a loooonnnngggg,  slloooooooowwwww, shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeahbut...  you gotta like a sport where the whole thing is built around a bar!
Click to expand...

I would have given you a like and an agree as well, but I could only choose one.


----------



## MidnightUK

Would be interesting to know where this concept / sales package went long term.  We have a similar situation in the UK, where portraits of this age group are not standard for families to commission, at they seem to be in the USA.

Are senior portraits standard for most students across the whole of the USA or is it more common in certain areas or states?  

I am curious also if the areas of Canada next to the USA are more engaged with this form and timing of young adult portraits than say more northern Canada?  I suppose I am curious why it appears so cultural in the USA and not elsewhere in the world.


----------



## Destin

MidnightUK said:


> Would be interesting to know where this concept / sales package went long term.  We have a similar situation in the UK, where portraits of this age group are not standard for families to commission, at they seem to be in the USA.
> 
> Are senior portraits standard for most students across the whole of the USA or is it more common in certain areas or states?
> 
> I am curious also if the areas of Canada next to the USA are more engaged with this form and timing of young adult portraits than say more northern Canada?  I suppose I am curious why it appears so cultural in the USA and not elsewhere in the world.



They're generally standard in my area of the US, as students are expected to provide their own yearbook photo. And since they're paying for a photograpger for that, the new trend is to get lifestyle/environmental portraits done as well. Many of these environmental shots are even becoming the yearbook shot now.


----------



## MidnightUK

Destin said:


> They're generally standard in my area of the US



Thanks for that.  Are students required to participate in a yearbook (no year books here in the UK)?

What happens if a student is too poor to commission a photo for the book?

What happens to the books - do the schools keep them, do the students get given them or purchase them?   If they buy them, are they expensive?  

Its so very different to here - now and again a photographer is commissioned by our schools, often having to pay to shoot in the school or the school gets a commission from photo sales.  The photos are usually awful and little care is taken as really the school just want the money and a small snap to put on the pupils record, to make sure when a term report is written that the teacher is writing about the correct child.  The photographer sends a plastic pack of various sized photos to the parents via the school/child.  There is a lot of pressure to buy at least 1 photo however bad it is, because children get very hurt if their parents do not want the image of them.  Its a bad experience that puts children off of pro photography experience.  Everyone hated it as you were treated like sheep and looked terrible and it was very upsetting for families who were in financial difficulty.  I wish more care was taken here in the UK, just for the childrens self esteem.


----------



## Christie Photo

First I must confess I didn't carefully read ALL of the info posted here, so if I repeat something, please be patient with me.

The first thing I want to share it to remind you that you are the artist.  Yes...  you must please the ones writing the check, but you are the pro.  Your client is relying on you for more than equipment and technical knowledge.  

I find the black background to OK, but not without a background light.  It doesn't have to be a lot, but something to give some separation.

Your lighting is a departure from anything I do.  It seems to have a sharper edge shadow quality about it.  I'm used to something softer.  The scheme is interesting, especially in the second view.

The "senior portrait" has been a tradition since before I was in high school...  class of 72.  I use to shoot hundreds each year for many years.  I think I shot 4 in the past two years.  It still goes on, but expectations have been drastically lowered in the years of digital.  Most of today's "photographers" will advise prospective clients to choose other than tired, old, stuffy studio work.  I'm convinced it's due to the lack of studio access and little understanding of how to create lighting, along with no training in posing.

Gradually, the market has come to be satisfied with photos that are adequately (not properly) lit and have the right stuff used as props.  It seems the high-schoolers themselves have always searched for the same goal...  to be different.  In their quest to be different, we find sofas in the woods and kids on railroad tracks.

-Pete


----------



## SquarePeg

Destin said:


> MidnightUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would be interesting to know where this concept / sales package went long term.  We have a similar situation in the UK, where portraits of this age group are not standard for families to commission, at they seem to be in the USA.
> 
> Are senior portraits standard for most students across the whole of the USA or is it more common in certain areas or states?
> 
> I am curious also if the areas of Canada next to the USA are more engaged with this form and timing of young adult portraits than say more northern Canada?  I suppose I am curious why it appears so cultural in the USA and not elsewhere in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're generally standard in my area of the US, as students are expected to provide their own yearbook photo. And since they're paying for a photograpger for that, the new trend is to get lifestyle/environmental portraits done as well. Many of these environmental shots are even becoming the yearbook shot now.
Click to expand...


My daughter's high school has an exclusive contract with a particular photographer for senior yearbook photos and there is no option to provide your own or go elsewhere.  I believe this studio has a 5 year contract and subsidizes the cost of the yearbooks.  Seniors, especially the girls, usually also do a photo session with them or with another photographer that is separate from the yearbook pic.


----------



## Destin

MidnightUK said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're generally standard in my area of the US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that.  Are students required to participate in a yearbook (no year books here in the UK)?
> 
> What happens if a student is too poor to commission a photo for the book?
> 
> What happens to the books - do the schools keep them, do the students get given them or purchase them?   If they buy them, are they expensive?
> 
> Its so very different to here - now and again a photographer is commissioned by our schools, often having to pay to shoot in the school or the school gets a commission from photo sales.  The photos are usually awful and little care is taken as really the school just want the money and a small snap to put on the pupils record, to make sure when a term report is written that the teacher is writing about the correct child.  The photographer sends a plastic pack of various sized photos to the parents via the school/child.  There is a lot of pressure to buy at least 1 photo however bad it is, because children get very hurt if their parents do not want the image of them.  Its a bad experience that puts children off of pro photography experience.  Everyone hated it as you were treated like sheep and looked terrible and it was very upsetting for families who were in financial difficulty.  I wish more care was taken here in the UK, just for the childrens self esteem.
Click to expand...


Students are required to be in the yearbook, and if they want to purchase a copy they can. They cost roughly 50 US dollars in my area. 

If the student can't afford to commission their own photos, the school brings in a photographer to take photos of everyone much the way you describe, and that photo is used.


----------



## MidnightUK

Thanks for the explanations everyone.

So, anyone in any country outside of the USA having luck selling similar youth packages?


----------



## tinwhistle

I just finished up senior pictures for a young lady. Her school requires the year book picture to be a portrait from about shoulder high, they have a dress code for the yearbook picture, frown on props. All good ideas, I think. Her parents hired me to take the rest of her "senior" pictures as well. All were taken outdoors with a water theme, three different locations and several clothing changes. I'm new here and not sure if I can attach pictures. If I can I'll attach a couple.


----------



## Destin

tinwhistle said:


> I just finished up senior pictures for a young lady. Her school requires the year book picture to be a portrait from about shoulder high, they have a dress code for the yearbook picture, frown on props. All good ideas, I think. Her parents hired me to take the rest of her "senior" pictures as well. All were taken outdoors with a water theme, three different locations and several clothing changes. I'm new here and not sure if I can attach pictures. If I can I'll attach a couple.



Not to come off as a jerk, but I'd suggest that you aren't at a point with your photos that you should be charging for them yet. 

The subject is significantly underexposed, her eyes are dark, the background is blown out, and you have a really awkward framing of her that cuts off her left arm and makes her right arm look huge. Her teeth look yellow, you've done no real post processing, etc. 

Not even close to work you should be charging for. Period.


----------



## tirediron

MidnightUK said:


> Thanks for the explanations everyone.
> 
> So, anyone in any country outside of the USA having luck selling similar youth packages?


It's certainly not working for me; very definitely a cultural/regional thing.  Oh well... experiment tried; experiment unsuccessful.


----------



## tirediron

Destin said:


> [...The subject is significantly underexposed, her eyes are dark, the background is blown out, and you have a really awkward framing of her that cuts off her left arm and makes her right arm look huge. Her teeth look yellow, you've done no real post processing, etc...


Have to agree with this critique; it appears that you've used no fill light at all, which was desperately needed for this image.  Perhaps offer a reshoot?


----------



## smoke665

Adding to the list, missed focus on the eyes, no skin smoothing or blemish removal.


----------



## SquarePeg

tirediron said:


> MidnightUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the explanations everyone.
> 
> So, anyone in any country outside of the USA having luck selling similar youth packages?
> 
> 
> 
> It's certainly not working for me; very definitely a cultural/regional thing.  Oh well... experiment tried; experiment unsuccessful.
Click to expand...


That's too bad, it was a good idea.  Maybe it will eventually catch on through social media.  I would make sure your site comes up for your area if anyone Google searches Senior photo sessions.


----------



## Big Mike

It must have been about 10 years ago....I attended a seminar from a Canadian Photographer who had a successful business, mainly doing high school seniors.  I believe the guy's name was John Ratchford, out of N.S.    He outlined the marketing that he used and how he got custom senior photos to 'catch on' there.   It's was actually pretty 'small town'....advertising at 'The Mall' and with a bill board.  Radio add were dirt cheap in his location as well.  

I tried to look him up just now, and there is a website for a Photography studio, but it seems to be nothing more than a place holder.


----------



## jowensphoto

tirediron said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the school has a display case/wall for trophies, is another good place, especially for a star player. Reflections off the glass, etc.. Don't discount the action shots on the court during a game. Having lived down south for 30 years I can tell you parents are fanatical about football (not the round ball kind) from the pee wee through college. Catch their son in a good play on the field and price is no object.  I suspect that basketball families are also the same. Don't forget the parents of Cheerleaders, they are just as proud. Cheerleader competitions are a big thing here.
> 
> 
> 
> School in general isn't nearly as big here as it is in the US, especially south/east US.  The fanatical sports (hockey, football) are generally NOT school sports here.
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say get out of the studio for all of them. Most of the great senior shots I've seen have been taken outdoors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There will definitely be an outdoor component, but this is kind of 'new ground' up here, so I don't want a complete departure from what parents are used to, more of a transition.
> 
> 
> 
> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the idea of a locker room setting. Not crazy about a dark background. I think the dark background works nice with your veteran portraits but not here. Also if your going to use this ball I would wipe it down with water before shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a bit of a sucker for dark backgrounds, but it's definitely not always appropriate.  That ball was just what he happened to have; it's in pretty rough shape.  "Real" shots would have a new, clean ball.
> 
> 
> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say get out of the studio for all of them. Most of the great senior shots I've seen have been taken outdoors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree to a point, Peg, but I hope photographers will strive to broaden their horizons and avoid the cliche deserted warehouses, railroad tracks, and graffiti-scarred inner city back alleys.
> 
> And I don't mean to imply that is what you were thinking of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see that being too popular up here in any event.   I'm thinking of using the school or local landmarks, but it's going to be client dependent.
Click to expand...



Touching on the cheerleader bit, so near and dear to my heart... I binge watched a netflix series of an all star cheer gym that has locations all through CA. 

Perhaps not senior portraits,  but I see a market there. The girls literally move from across the country or even from the Us to take part in these teams. Money is clearly no object (competitive cheer is mind blowing expensive), and what cheerleader doesn't want photos of herself?


----------

